# Unsupported NVIDIA card Overclocking HowTo



## Ben Clarke (Oct 27, 2006)

Just follow these simple steps:

1. Make sure that you have the CoolBits registry edit installed, just in case it doesn't automatically alter the clock speeds.

2. Open the 3D view.

3. Click "Find Max Core speeds" and allow it to run to completion.

4. Click "Find Max Memory speds" and allow it to run to completion.

5. Check the Nvidia control panel (CoolBits part - install!) and check that the clock speeds have changed to the max detected. I fnot, change them.

I did this on my Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 440 (please don't laugh) and I managed to get 461.00/566.00 on it. It works. Trust me.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2006)

i assume you mean to use atitool to find max core and memory? right?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, thats basically what I was saying. But on my card (GeForce 4 MX 440) it automatically altered clock speeds. On my cousins however, it did not.


----------

